# DaYan 4x4x4 or Sheng Shou 4x4x4?



## Ben (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,
I'm wondering which 4x4x4 YOU prefer. 
The DaYan+MF8 4x4x4 or the Sheng Shou 4x4x4.
If possible, please state your reasons below.
Thanks


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2010)

ShengShou 4x4. It's smaller.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 31, 2010)

I don't have a ShengShou but I do have a Dayan and it is pretty large. My hands aren't huge but they're probably bigger than average and it's hard to handle.


----------



## Tall5001 (Dec 31, 2010)

shengshou it comes better you dont have to do anything to it and its smaller


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 31, 2010)

If dayan was smaller, would be be a better cube? Which has the better mech?


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 31, 2010)

Maru.


----------



## freshcuber (Dec 31, 2010)

If the Dayan were smaller it would definitely be a better cube. As far as mech goes I'm not sure which is better but Dayan uses a ball core and ShengShou has a spider core.


----------



## EricReese (Dec 31, 2010)

XCube. mine feels good


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 31, 2010)

Dayan if it were smaller. My hands are literally in pain after a 4x4 solve on the Dayan.
Shengshou, by default. It's smaller.


----------



## Truncator (Dec 31, 2010)

Dayan by far.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sheng shou is much cheaper.


----------



## devoblue (Dec 31, 2010)

The Sheng Shou is nice and cuts better than most other 4x4s, but it but locks up too much. Sometimes it even locks up so that it can't move in either direction until it has been agitated at bit - quite annoying.

The Dayan+MF8 is a very nice cube and its only drawback is it pops a bit, but usually these pops are quickly fixed. It's a bit larger - not for small children.

I prefer the Dayan.


----------

